# Do You Like Mexican Food?  What's Your Favorite?



## Lon (Mar 28, 2018)

I like all kinds of Mexican Food and last night's meal of Chicken/Veggie Quesadillas with Green Chiles was no exception.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 28, 2018)

The hubby and I like tacos. Hard shells, very mild seasoning in the meat, with lettuce,tomatoes,onion,grated cheese,sour cream and taco sauce. We aren't to adventurous when it comes to Mexican food. Your dinner looks great Lon but we would be a bit afraid of the green chilies. Are they as hot as red chilies?


----------



## Lon (Mar 28, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> The hubby and I like tacos. Hard shells, very mild seasoning in the meat, with lettuce,tomatoes,onion,grated cheese,sour cream and taco sauce. We aren't to adventurous when it comes to Mexican food. Your dinner looks great Lon but we would be a bit afraid of the green chilies. Are they as hot as red chilies?



No  Green Chiles are pretty mild, at least for me.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 28, 2018)

Love any kind of Mexican food, especially beef enchiladas with beans and rice.  A margarita tops it off!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 28, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Love any kind of Mexican food, especially beef enchiladas with beans and rice.  A margarita tops it off!



Me too, Terry!!    Bring it on!!   :drool:


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 28, 2018)

Burritos are my favorite.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 28, 2018)

Same as  Terry 123  &  C'est Moi. Enchilada, dirty rice  &  refried beans.  YUM !


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2018)

The usual taco/enchilada/chimichanga, but home made tamales are fabulous! Can't get them anymore. 

Love chicken with mole' sauce, ceviche, quesadilla with roasted pepper and onions. 

Conchanita pibil is awesome; like pulled pork but with Mexican seasonings and citrus juices, not spicy.


----------



## IKE (Mar 28, 2018)

I could eat nothing but real Mexican food from here on out and be a very happy boy.

There's a small, hole in the wall, mom & pop Mexican place that I go to a couple times a month about twelve miles north of us that serves nothing but authentic Mexican food not the gringo-ized tex-mex food served at places like Taco Bell, Chico's, Taco Mayo etc.

Mama likes the food but she doesn't like going to the place because it's in a pretty rough neighborhood and we're always the only non Mexicans there so most of the time I end up going by myself when I get the craving for real Mexican food.

I like the (barbacoa) cow head, (lengua) beef tongue and (cabra) goat meat soft tacos the best with a couple of big grilled hot peppers on the side.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2018)

I really like Mexican food, though not super hot.  My favorites are chili rellenos smothered in mild green chili sauce, shredded beef burritos smothered in mild green chili sauce, pork carnitas, and good homemade tamales.


----------



## needshave (Mar 28, 2018)

Vegetarian Fajitas! You can hear them being served, sizzling in the iron skillets.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes I love Mexican food. Enchiladas, tacos, refried beans . 
Oh Im hungry now. Thanks.


----------



## Lara (Mar 29, 2018)

Lon, that looks healthy and delicious! I'm crazy about fish or shrimp tacos but it's hard to find them made the way I like them. Throw in a Margarita and I'm more likely to love them no matter how they're made.

Rose and SeaBreeze, I like homemade Tamales too but Trader Joe's has some that come so close to homemade. I like to drizzle this on top: stir together a ratio of  2/3Salsa (mild or medium) to 1/3Sourcream, Garlic powder, and Cumin. This sauce is good on Carnitas too.

I also like Chorizo Nachos with fresh avocado, black beans, real cheddar (not cheez-whiz lol) and a dollop of sour cream. I'm a Flan fan but always too full to order dessert after Mexican food.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 29, 2018)

refried beans and rice I could live on

...I have lived on refried beans and rice


----------



## hearlady (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes!..to all of it.


----------



## jujube (Mar 29, 2018)

Looooove Mexican food!  I could eat it 2-3 times a week, easily.  We have two favorite restaurants here, one is Tex-Mex and the other is Cal-Mex.   Spousal Equivalent prefers one, I prefer the other, so we alternate.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 29, 2018)

My favorite type of food and I am lucky that I live in an area that offers all sorts of different types including authentic Mexican food


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2018)

I like tacos but I like MY tacos ...I'm not about to buy taco bell anything. 

We have a little Mexican restaurant in my town, I've only been there a few times ...the best part was the margaritas. As I sat next to the bathroom. Just sayin'   ...Ughhhhh!


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 7, 2018)

>>I like the (barbacoa) cow head, (lengua) beef tongue and (cabra) goat meat soft tacos the best with a couple of big grilled hot peppers on the side. - IKE>>

Ike, you are right up our alley. We adore tongue and goat meats! Altho DH is very fond of pork chile verde as well, but I make that at home fairly often.

Goat is also used a lot in Indian/Nepalese cuisine, so we always get the dry-curried goat when we go to our favorite Nepalese restaurant. The dish is called 'Khashi Ko Bhutuwa'. There is a "wet" curry version called 'Khashi Ko Masu' that is also very good, but it's one of those family recipes that every single Nepalese family makes differently.

We love Afghani food but for some reason, they never use goat here although it's the most popular meat in Afghanistan.

Getting back OT, there's a number of excellent restaurants that do regional Mexican cuisine here, and several of them not only make their own corn tortillas, they nixtamalize the corn and grind it into masa in-house. One of them, Comal, makes blue corn tortillas that are swoon-worthy.

Ike, you will probably enjoy reading a couple of these menus. Just don't faint at the prices! These are the higher-end places. The hole-in-the-wall places don't have websites, and often the entire menu is in Spanish, LOL.

Nido, Oakland CA: https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...ea92f97660cb/1519421765167/DINNER_22FEB18.pdf

Comal, Oakland, CA:
http://www.comalberkeley.com/menus/


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 7, 2018)

Mexican and Greek food are my favorite. I don't eat Mexican food as much as I'd like. The restaurant I like is across town a little ways and I don't usually go in that direction. Must make a trip over there one of these days! Black Bean Enchiladas with Charra Beans and Mexican Rice on the side, Chips & Salsa.


----------

